# Photo Hosting.



## clothahump (Jul 28, 2002)

Special deal for all Aquarists Worldwide.
Photo hosting of all your aquatic pictures for £1.99 a month at www.digitalgalleryhosting.com
All you need to do is got to send me your preferred username and password and I will set up your account.
There is only one rule, aquarium and fish related pictures only.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Does the site allow remote linking?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

How many you want to host 2la? I will put them in my webspace for free. And it allows remote linking.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Just avatars, really.  Image Station doesn't allow transparent gifs anymore. It's no big deal, though. BTW, I owe you a copper test kit--will be putting in a Drs. Foster & Smith order probably this weekend. Sorry it's taken so long...


----------



## clothahump (Jul 28, 2002)

Remote linking is definately allowed.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

NP 2la. Just send the avatars to me and I will put them on my site.


----------

